# Shampoo bars



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi
I have made a few shampoo bars and they have worked well.  I make a small bar and wrap it like a package.  I also make sure my castor oil is at least 20% of the ingredients.  Has anyone made a conditioning bar?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Cody Wellard said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have made a few shampoo bars and they have worked well.  I make a small bar and wrap it like a package.  I also make sure my castor oil is at least 20% of the ingredients.  Has anyone made a conditioning bar?



I am inquisitive to know more about your shampoo bars.Can you post some pictures of it?.
I request you to share your experiences after  using them.Thanks,in advance.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------

